# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  दुर्लभ चित्र श्री कृष्ण की लीला और रास लीला के

## Chandrshekhar

श्री कृष्ण की लीला देखिये पेंटिंग्स और चित्रों दुवारा........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री कृष्ण.......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

श्री राधे राधे राधे......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री कृष्ण.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

श्री राधे राधे राधे...... ..

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

श्री राधे राधे राधे.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

..जय श्री राधे कृष्ण.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण..

----------


## Chandrshekhar

..जय श्री राधे कृष्ण..... ..

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

.जय श्री राधे कृष्ण.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

...जय श्री राधे कृष्ण.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

..जय श्री राधे कृष्ण....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

राधे श्याम .....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जी कृष्ण.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय जय राधे .......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

.जय श्री राधे कृष्ण.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

गोपियों संग जी श्री कृष्ण.....

----------


## SUNIL1107

खेलत रास बिहारी

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सुनील जी उत्तम चित्र है, धन्यवाद....

----------


## SUNIL1107

राधे कृष्ण  राधे कृष्ण

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> राधे कृष्ण  राधे कृष्ण


आपका धन्यवाद...इसी तरह सहयोग करते रहे मित्र......

----------


## SUNIL1107

सोबत बाल गोपाल

----------


## SUNIL1107

बाल लीला बाल लीला

----------


## SUNIL1107

राधे कृष्ण   राधे कृष्ण

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्री कृष्ण  उखल बंधन लीला

----------


## long

बढ़िया प्रस्तुति

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> राधे कृष्ण   राधे कृष्ण


बेहतरीन चित्र के लिए मेरी और से रेपो==++

----------


## SUNIL1107

++ का धन्यबाद मित्रवर ! यह हमारा पसंदीदा विषय है और ज्यादा से ज्यादा चित्र प्रेषित करने का प्रयास करूँगा ..................आशा है आप नाराज नहीं होंगे !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ++ का धन्यबाद मित्रवर ! यह हमारा पसंदीदा विषय है और ज्यादा से ज्यादा चित्र प्रेषित करने का प्रयास करूँगा ..................आशा है आप नाराज नहीं होंगे !


नही मित्र,खुसी होगी.....ध्यान देते रहे आप.....

----------


## SUNIL1107

पय पीवत हैं गिरिधारी

----------


## SUNIL1107

माखन  चोर श्री बाल कृष्ण

----------


## SUNIL1107

दधि की चोरी करत गोपाल

----------


## SUNIL1107

यशोदा को परेशान करते कन्हैया

----------


## SUNIL1107

सखन संग गौचारत गोपाल

----------


## SUNIL1107

माता को मुख में ब्रम्हाण्ड दर्शन करते गोपाल

----------


## SUNIL1107

कृष्ण बलराम द्वारा असुर वध लीला

----------


## SUNIL1107

योगेश्वर  श्री कृष्ण

----------


## sangita_sharma

उत्तम चित्र उत्तम सूत्र

----------


## sangita_sharma

अधरम मधुरं वदनं मधुरं नयनं मधुरं हसितं मधुरं 
हृदयं मधुरं गमनं मधुरं मधुराधिपते रखिलं मधुरं 

वचनं मधुरं चरितं मधुरं बसनं मधुरं वलितं मधुरं 
चलितं मधुरं भ्रमितं मधुरं मधुराधिपते रखिलं मधुरं

----------


## amol05

> अधरम मधुरं वदनं मधुरं नयनं मधुरं हसितं मधुरं 
> हृदयं मधुरं गमनं मधुरं मधुराधिपते रखिलं मधुरं 
> 
> वचनं मधुरं चरितं मधुरं बसनं मधुरं वलितं मधुरं 
> चलितं मधुरं भ्रमितं मधुरं मधुराधिपते रखिलं मधुरं


अति सुन्दरम सीमा जी

----------


## amol05

> जय श्री राधे कृष्ण.....


सुंदर सूत्र की बधाई स्वीकार करें मित्र रेपो के साथ

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अधरम मधुरं वदनं मधुरं नयनं मधुरं हसितं मधुरं 
> हृदयं मधुरं गमनं मधुरं मधुराधिपते रखिलं मधुरं 
> 
> वचनं मधुरं चरितं मधुरं बसनं मधुरं वलितं मधुरं 
> 
> 
> चलितं मधुरं भ्रमितं मधुरं मधुराधिपते रखिलं मधुरं


अत्यंत मधुरं मित्र, ......सुक्रिया.....आपका...  .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> सुंदर सूत्र की बधाई स्वीकार करें मित्र रेपो के साथ


धन्यवाद मित्र....धन्यवाद.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बांसुरी वादक....कृष्ण जी......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री कृष्ण....

----------


## SUNIL1107

वृन्दावनेश्वरी श्री राधा रानी

----------


## SUNIL1107

ब्रजेश्वरी श्री राधा रानी

----------


## SUNIL1107

रासेश्वरी  श्री राधा रानी

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्री राधा कृष्ण  श्रंगार  लीला

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्री राधा कृष्ण  श्रंगार  लीला

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्री राधा-कृष्ण  श्रंगार-लीला

----------


## SUNIL1107

दधि बेचन कों जाएँ गोपियाँ, कर मांगें गिरिधारी

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बेहतरीन...तस्वीरे... लगे रहिये.......

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्री राधा रानी की मान-लीला

----------


## SUNIL1107

किशोरी संग नाचत नवलकिशोर

----------


## SUNIL1107

वृन्दावन के वृक्ष को मर्म न जाने कोय !
यहाँ डाल डाल और पात पात श्री राधे राधे होय !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

इन्द्र मान-भंग लीला (गोवर्धन लीला)

----------


## SUNIL1107

गिरिराज धरण प्रभु तुम्हरी शरण

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री कृष्ण.......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

राधा -किशन....की जय....

----------


## harry1

राधे राधे चाँद भाई जी..

----------


## Chandrshekhar

होली खेले रघुवीरा...अवध...मैं...

----------


## man-vakil

*कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम .........*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम .........*


स्वागत है मित्र आपका, आपने तो कृष्ण की स्तुति का एक मन्त्र ही सबको बता दिया ,आपको धन्यवाद........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> राधे राधे चाँद भाई जी..


राधे राधे हरी भाई.....नमस्कार......

----------


## SUNIL1107

.....................

----------


## SUNIL1107

राधे राधे राधे राधे राधे

----------


## SUNIL1107

कदम्ब की डारी झूलें राधा प्यारी 

झूलें राधा प्यारी झुलावें  वनबारी

----------


## SUNIL1107

चाणूर और  मुष्टीक  वध लीला

----------


## SUNIL1107

राधा रासबिहारी

----------


## SUNIL1107

महारास ( जो वस्तुतः कामदेव के मान भंग की लीला है )

----------


## SUNIL1107

गोपी बनि आए श्याम राधे को निहार रहे

----------


## SUNIL1107

यमुना विहार करते श्री श्यामा श्याम

----------


## SUNIL1107

मनमोहन को निहारतीं ब्रज  बनितायें

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सुनील जी आपको धन्यवाद......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री कृष्ण........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

..जय श्री कृष्ण........

----------


## Raman46

> ..जय श्री राधे कृष्ण....


जय श्री रागे राधे ,हरे कृष्ण हरे मुरारे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

..जय श्री राधे कृष्ण....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

..जय श्री राधे कृष्ण..

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

..जय श्री राधे कृष्ण..

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण......

----------


## sushilnkt

आप ने वास्तव में कृष्ण की बहुत ही अनुपम छवि चित्रों के दुवारा प्रस्तुत की हे आप ने दिल को छुने वाली कलाकारती का विमोचन किया हे साथ ही साथ ये मनोरम कृष्ण लीला का भी मन को छुने वाला लगा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण......

----------


## sushilnkt

क्यों क्रिशन के पीछे हो भाई

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> क्यों क्रिशन के पीछे हो भाई


भाई इन  देव पुरुस की जीवनी से कुछ सीख लू और क्या......

----------


## JAINAFZ

> भाई इन  देव पुरुस की जीवनी से कुछ सीख लू और क्या......


श्री कृष्ण की बहुत ही अनुपम छवि चित्रों के दुवारा प्रस्तुत की है  
श्री क्रिशन के  पुरे  जीवन से सिखाने के लिए बहुत कुछ है थोडा सा भी हम सीख ले तो ये जीवन तर जाय 
 ये मनोरम कृष्ण लीला बहुत ही सुन्दर है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> श्री कृष्ण की बहुत ही अनुपम छवि चित्रों के दुवारा प्रस्तुत की है  
> श्री क्रिशन के  पुरे  जीवन से सिखाने के लिए बहुत कुछ है थोडा सा भी हम सीख ले तो ये जीवन तर जाय 
>  ये मनोरम कृष्ण लीला बहुत ही सुन्दर है


मित्र JAINAFZ  जी श्री कृष्ण के प्रति आपका प्रेम देख के मन पर्सन हो गया....धन्यवाद...जी....ध  न्यवाद....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण......

----------


## SUNIL1107

.....................

----------


## SUNIL1107

....................

----------


## SUNIL1107

...................

----------


## SUNIL1107

........................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण......

----------


## SUNIL1107

........................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र सुनील जी आपका स्वागत है....

----------


## SUNIL1107

> chanddanapur 
> Re: श्री कृष्ण की लीला और रास लीला चित्रों दुवारा...बेहतरीन चित्र.......
> 
> मित्र सुनील जी आपका स्वागत है....


धन्यबाद मित्र चाँद जी

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सुनील जी आपका धन्यवाद....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण.............

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण.............

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण.............

----------


## SUNIL1107

.......................

----------


## SUNIL1107

.......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

989KrsnaBalbutter.jpg (100.4 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

lord_krishna-janmashtami-68_big.jpg (40.1 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

श्री कृष्ण गोविन्द हरे मुरारे हे नाथ नारायण वासुदेव:


lord-sri-krishna1.jpg (54.9 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

चंदर जी प्रभु  कृपा से प्रभु  की ही कुछ तस्वीरें लगाई हैं 
कृपया आप अपने विचार भी रखें.......................
अनु ओबेरॉय

----------


## Chandrshekhar

चित्र अच्छे है.....

----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Chandrshekhar

> 


बहुत ही कलात्मक चित्र है राधे जी.....कितनी बार आपको धन्यवाद दू...फिर से धन्यवाद...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री कृष्ण.......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री कृष्ण.......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री कृष्ण.......

----------


## ranju

जय श्री कृष्ण.......

----------


## turbo

krishna ne jab raslila ki gokul me tab vo 7 saal ka ladka tha.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री कृष्ण...........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री कृष्ण...........

----------


## sushilnkt

भाई बहुत ही मस्त कलेक्सन हे आप की चित्र कारी का दिल को छुने वाली मन मोहिनी मनोरमा, कल्पना का सागर, और क्या क्या बोलू दिल के तार छेड़ने वाली, अब बर्दास्त की भी हद हे यार्र ...........................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> भाई बहुत ही मस्त कलेक्सन हे आप की चित्र कारी का दिल को छुने वाली मन मोहिनी मनोरमा, कल्पना का सागर, और क्या क्या बोलू दिल के तार छेड़ने वाली, अब बर्दास्त की भी हद हे यार्र ...........................


धन्यवाद भाई...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री कृष्ण...........

----------


## sushilnkt

*ये हे श्याम बाबा*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *ये हे श्याम बाबा*


भाई ये श्री श्याम धनी श्री कृष्ण के कलयुग के अवतार है, और हमारे कुल देवता. है....आपको बहुत साधुवाद....

----------


## SUNIL1107

> *ये हे श्याम बाबा*


मित्रों खाटू के श्री श्याम बाबा ji का अवतार कब और कैसे हुआ था किसी को यह जानकारी है ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्रों खाटू के श्री श्याम बाबा ji का अवतार कब और कैसे हुआ था किसी को यह जानकारी है ?


जानकारी कम है मित्र आप दो ना...आपके पास काफी जानकारियाँ है......

----------


## lalji1964

*जय हो राधे राधे ! 
अति मनभावन , लुभावन ,मन-मस्तिष्क को शीतलता प्रदान करने वाला अप्रतिम सूत्र अपने आप में बेमिसाल ,अनूठी छबि वाला है !
जय हो राधे राधे के साथ सूत्रधार /निर्माता की ! 
राधे राधे आपकी मनोकामना पूर्ण करे !*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *जय हो राधे राधे ! 
> अति मनभावन , लुभावन ,मन-मस्तिष्क को शीतलता प्रदान करने वाला अप्रतिम सूत्र अपने आप में बेमिसाल ,अनूठी छबि वाला है !
> जय हो राधे राधे के साथ सूत्रधार /निर्माता की ! 
> राधे राधे आपकी मनोकामना पूर्ण करे !*


धन्यवाद मित्र.....

----------


## kamlabhati

> जय श्री राधे कृष्ण......


 bhakt shiromani meera or krishna

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> bhakt shiromani meera or krishna


जी आप ठीक कह रही है...धन्यवाद...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री कृष्ण...........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण...........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण...........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण...........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण...........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*अधरम मधुरं वदनं मधुरं नयनं मधुरं हसितं मधुरं
हृदयं मधुरं गमनं मधुरं मधुराधिपते रखिलं मधुरं

वचनं मधुरं चरितं मधुरं बसनं मधुरं वलितं मधुरं


चलितं मधुरं भ्रमितं मधुरं मधुराधिपते रखिलं मधुरं*

----------


## SUNIL1107

> जानकारी कम है मित्र आप दो ना...आपके पास काफी जानकारियाँ है......


 महाबली  भीम  और  राक्षस  कुल  की  कन्या  हिडिम्बी  के संसर्ग  द्वारा जन्म हुआ बलशाली योद्धा घटोत्कच  का और तत्पश्चात घटोत्कच और अहिलावती से उत्पन्न  हुए महाबली योद्धा बर्बरीक ! इन्हीं महाबली बर्बरीक को आज हम खाटू के श्याम बाबा के नाम से पूजते हैं ! दोस्तों विस्तृत विवरण कल देंगे ! तब तक श्री राधे राधे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इंतजार रहेगा मित्र.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जी श्री कृष्ण

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण......

----------


## SUNIL1107

> महाबली भीम और राक्षस कुल की कन्या हिडिम्बी के संसर्ग द्वारा जन्म हुआ बलशाली योद्धा घटोत्कच का और तत्पश्चात घटोत्कच और अहिलावती से उत्पन्न हुए महाबली योद्धा बर्बरीक ! इन्हीं महाबली बर्बरीक को आज हम खाटू के श्याम बाबा के नाम से पूजते हैं ! दोस्तों विस्तृत विवरण कल देंगे ! तब तक श्री राधे राधे





> chanddanapur 
> Re: दुर्लभ चित्र श्री कृष्ण की लीला और रास लीला के
> इंतजार रहेगा मित्र.....


यह जंगल में अपनी माँ के पास ही रहा करते थे ! महाभारत के युद्ध के विषय में सुनकर इन्होने अपनी माँ से  युद्द में भाग लेने की इजाजत मांगी ! माँ को डर था की अन्य योद्धाओं की भांति छल से कहीं कौरव इन्हें अपनी ओर न मिला लें ! तब माँ ने इनसे वचन लिया की बेटा जो हारने वाला पक्ष हो उसकी ओर से युद्ध करना (क्यूंकि माँ को डर था की पांडव पांच हैं ओर विपक्ष में सौ योद्धा है ) ! तब माँ को वचन देकर ये कुरुक्षेत्र की ओर रवाना हुए ! वहां पहुँचने से पूर्व ही श्री कृष्ण को पूर्वानुमान हो गया ओर लीलाधारी श्री कृष्ण ने उन्हें ब्राम्हण भेष में दर्शन दिए ओर पूछा की वत्स कहाँ जा रहे हो !

----------


## SUNIL1107

महाबली बर्बरीक ने कहा की महाभारत के युद्ध में हिस्सा लेने ओर हारे हुए पक्ष की ओर से लड़ने ! तब श्री कृष्ण ने कहा की वत्स वहां इतने बलशाली योद्धा हैं की अकेले स्वयं के बल से कुछ ही दिनों में युद्ध की समाप्ति कर दें वहां तुम क्या कर पाओगे ! तब बर्बरीक बोले की हे ब्राम्हण देवता मै अकेला इस युद्ध को मात्र एक घंटे मे समाप्त कर सकता हूँ ! श्री कृष्ण ने परीक्षा लेने हेतु कहा की यदि तुम इस पीपल वृक्ष के सभी पत्तों को तीन तीरों से छेद दोगे तो मे मान लूँगा की तुम सही बोल रहे हो !

----------


## SUNIL1107

तब बर्बरीक ने कहा की तीन तीरों की क्या आवश्यकता एक तीर ही काफी है और एक तीर को मंत्रोच्चारित करके कमान पर चढाया, तभी निगाह बचाकर लीलाधारी कृष्ण ने एक पत्ते को अपने पैर के नीचे दवा लिया ! उधर बर्बरीक ने तीर छोड़ा ओर वह तीर सभी पत्तों को छेदकर श्री कृष्ण की तीन परिक्रमा करके उनके चरणों मे गिर पड़ा !यह देखकर बर्बरीक भी अपने तपोबल से यह जान गए की ये कौन हैं ओर एक पत्ता इनके चरणों के नीचे दवा है ! उधर श्री कृष्ण भी इनके बल को देखकर समझ गए की भीम का पौत्र होने के वावजूद  वचन बद्द होने के कारन यह कौरव पक्ष की ओर से युद्ध लडेगा (महाभारत का परिणाम तो प्रभु पहले से ही जानते थे ) !

----------


## SUNIL1107

तब श्री कृष्ण बोले की वत्स ब्राम्हण को दक्षिणा नहीं दोगे ! बर्बरीक ने कहा की मांगिये , तब कन्हैया ने कहा की हमें तुम्हारा शीश दक्षिणा मे चाहिए ! बर्बरीक बोले की ब्राम्हण देवता शीश तो दिया किन्तु आप अपने असली स्वरुप का दर्शन दें क्यूंकि एक ब्राम्हण का शीश लेने से क्या प्रयोजन ! तब श्री कृष्ण ने अपने निज स्वरुप का दर्शन दिया ओर बर्बरीक ने तत्क्षण अपना शीश अपनी ही तलवार से उतर कर प्रभु को अर्पण कर दिया ! बर्बरीक की भक्ति देखकर श्री कृष्ण बेहद प्रसन्ना हुए ओर वरदान मांगने को कहा ! बर्बरीक के शीश से आवाज आई की प्रभु महाभारत देखने की बड़ी तमन्ना थी ! तब श्री कृष्ण ने उसे वरदान दिया की पुत्र तुम्हारी भक्ति से मे अति प्रसन्न हूँ ! और तुम्हें अमरता का और निज स्वरुप का वर देता हूँ , तुम कलयुग मे मेरे ही नाम (श्याम) से पूजे जाओगे  ! तभी से हम सब भीम के महान पौत्र को श्याम बाबा के नाम से पूजते चले आ रहे  हैं !

----------


## SUNIL1107

और उस शीश को उठाकर कुरुक्षेत्र के सबसे ऊँचे  वृक्ष पर रख दिया की यहाँ से तुम पूरा महाभारत निर्विघन रूप से देख सकोगे !  मित्रों उन शीश स्वरूप बर्बरीक ने समूचा युद्ध प्रभु कृपा से देखा, जब युद्ध समाप्त हो गया और पांडव विजय हुए तो उनके अन्दर भी कुछ अभिमान सा आ गया और सभी अपनी अपनी बड़ाई करने लगे की मैंने इतने योद्धाओं को मारा मैंने इतनों को मारा ! आपस की तू तू मै मै जब ज्यादा बढ गई तो श्यामसुंदर से बोले की प्रभु आप ही निर्णय करो ! तब मेरे प्यारे कन्हैया ने कहा की भाई मैं तो अर्जुन का रथ चलाने  मे ही इतना व्यस्त था की मुझे तो कुछ पता ही नहीं है एक काम करो वहां थोड़ी दुरी पर एक वृक्ष है वहां चलो वहीं सब निर्णय होगा !

----------


## SUNIL1107

सभी असमंजस मे उस वृक्ष के समीप आये तब कन्हैया बोले हे महान बर्बरीक तुमने सम्पूर्ण युद्ध निरपेक्ष भाव से देखा है तुम ही निर्णय करो की किसने कितनों को मारा है ! तब बर्बरीक बोले की हे प्रभु मैंने तो सिर्फ और सिर्फ आपको ही सबका विनाश करते हुए देखा है ! और रहा सवाल प्रपिता युधिस्ठिर का तो हे पितामह आप तो गुरुवर द्रोणाचार्य के हाथों तभी मारे जाते यदि झूठ बोलकर  (अश्वतथामा मारा गया ) अपनी प्राण रक्षा न की होती ! और हे पितामह अर्जुन आपकी म्रत्यु निश्चित थी जब आप सूर्यास्त तक जयद्रथ का वध नहीं कर सके थे तब इन्हीं श्री कृष्ण की कृपा से सूर्यास्त के उपरांत भी सूर्यदेव  को पुनः उदित होना पड़ा ! ओर हे पितामह भीम आप भी दुर्योधन से गदा युद्ध मे कभी नहीं जीत पाते यदि श्यामसुन्दर आपको उसके वध का मर्म न बताते ! ओर पितामह नकुल और सहदेव आप तो रहने ही दो आपकी तो इस युद्ध मे कहीं कुछ विसात ही नहीं थी ! इतना सुनकर सभी पांडवों का अभिमान चूर चूर हो गया और तब उन्हें अपने जीते हुए राज्य से भी विरक्ति हो गई और तत्पश्चात कुछ समय उपरांत परीक्षित को राज्य  सोंपकर हिमालय गमन किया ! और मोक्ष को प्राप्त हुए ! तब से लेकर आज तक उन्हीं महान बर्बरीक को हम सभी श्याम जी, श्याम बाबा, के नामों से पूजते चले आ रहे हैं ! और तभी से प्रचलित है "" हारे का सहारा बाबा श्याम हमारा ""

----------


## Chandrshekhar

वाह मित्र वाह ...सुनील  जी कमाल कर दिया आपने वाह वाह...जी...वाह....

----------


## ranju

जय श्री खाटू नरेश की जय .....

----------


## kamlabhati

आपने एक चित्र गलत बनाया हे इस से हमारे दिल को चोट पहुंची हे कृष्ण जी ने गोपियों के वस्त्र चुराए थे तब गोपियाँ पानी के बाहर नहीं आई थी आपने तो उनका नग्न चित्र दे दिया जो गलत हे वे पानी में ही रही थी फिर आप में और उस चित्रकार में क्या फर्क रहा जिसने  माँ सरस्वती का नग्न चित्र बनाया था बाकि आपके सभी चित्र अतिउत्तम हे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आपने एक चित्र गलत बनाया हे इस से हमारे दिल को चोट पहुंची हे कृष्ण जी ने गोपियों के वस्त्र चुराए थे तब गोपियाँ पानी के बाहर नहीं आई थी आपने तो उनका नग्न चित्र दे दिया जो गलत हे वे पानी में ही रही थी फिर आप में और उस चित्रकार में क्या फर्क रहा जिसने  माँ सरस्वती का नग्न चित्र बनाया था बाकि आपके सभी चित्र अतिउत्तम हे


नमस्कार मित्र, हरी अनंत हरी कथा अनन्ता, बहुत तरह की कथाये है श्री कृष्ण की, पर आपकी धार्मिक भावनाओ को ध्यान मैं रखते हुए, बिना कोई तर्क दिए मैं इस चित्र को हटवाने की कोशिस करता हूँ, ये चित्र हमारे पीर्य प्रभु प्रेमी श्री सुनील जी ने पोस्ट किया है, मुझसे हटेगा नही, इसलिए नियामकों से कह के चित्र हटवा रहा हूँ,आशा है आपकी भावनाओं को ठेस नही पहुंचेगी.

----------


## SUNIL1107

> आपने एक चित्र गलत बनाया हे इस से हमारे दिल को चोट पहुंची हे कृष्ण जी ने गोपियों के वस्त्र चुराए थे तब गोपियाँ पानी के बाहर नहीं आई थी आपने तो उनका नग्न चित्र दे दिया जो गलत हे वे पानी में ही रही थी फिर आप में और उस चित्रकार में क्या फर्क रहा जिसने  माँ सरस्वती का नग्न चित्र बनाया था बाकि आपके सभी चित्र अतिउत्तम हे


मित्र उक्त चित्र में कुछ भी गलत नहीं है ! आप भागवत का अध्यन कीजिये, वहां पर श्री कृष्ण जी ने स्वयं कहा है की हे गोपियों जब तक तुम्हें अपने निज देह का भी भान होगा तब तक तुम मुझे नहीं पा सकतीं हो  ! मुझे प्राप्त करने हेतु तुम्हें सब ओर से धयान हटा कर केवल स्वयं को आत्मा और मुझे परमात्मा मानकर चलना होगा ! तभी आत्मा और परमात्मा का मिलन संभव है ! और रहा सवाल चित्र का तो मित्र हम उसे हटा देंगे यदि आप इस बात से सहमत न हों तो !

----------


## SUNIL1107

वहां शरीर का तो महत्व ही नहीं था केवल आत्मिक बात ही मात्र थी ! अन्यथा कैसे गोपिकाएं एक वरस तक अपने पति एवं बाल बच्चों सभी को छोड़कर रास में भाग ले सकतीं थीं ! मित्रों यहाँ रास से तात्पर्य आत्मिक मिलन से है न की शारीरिक मिलन ! रास विशुद्ध रूप से आत्मा का परमात्मा से मिलन है !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण...............

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण...............

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण...............

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण...............

----------


## SUNIL1107

होरी खेल रहे बाँके बिहारी !
आज  रंग  बरस  रह्यो !!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> होरी खेल रहे बाँके बिहारी !
> आज  रंग  बरस  रह्यो !!


स्वागत है मित्र बहुत ही नयन रमणीय चित्र है होली के.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण...............

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण...............

----------


## yash chouhan

*अपनी लय बनाये रखे बहुत ही """उत्तम """
बहुत आभार 
कृपया श्री राधा वल्लभ का दर्शन करवाते रहिये*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण...............

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री राधे कृष्ण...............

----------


## SUNIL1107

रसखान 

मानुस हौं तो वही रसखान, बसौं मिलि गोकुल गाँव के ग्वारन।
जो पसु हौं तो कहा बस मेरो, चरौं नित नंद की धेनु मँझारन॥
पाहन हौं तो वही गिरि को, जो धर्यो कर छत्र पुरंदर कारन।
जो खग हौं तो बसेरो करौं मिलि कालिंदीकूल कदम्ब की डारन॥

या लकुटी अरु कामरिया पर, राज तिहूँ पुर को तजि डारौं।
आठहुँ सिद्धि, नवों निधि को सुख, नंद की धेनु चराय बिसारौं॥
रसखान कबौं इन आँखिन सों, ब्रज के बन बाग तड़ाग निहारौं।
कोटिक हू कलधौत के धाम, करील के कुंजन ऊपर वारौं॥

सेस गनेस महेस दिनेस, सुरेसहु जाहि निरंतर गावै।
जाहि अनादि अनंत अखण्ड, अछेद अभेद सुबेद बतावैं॥
नारद से सुक व्यास रहे, पचिहारे तू पुनि पार न पावैं।
ताहि अहीर की छोहरियाँ, छछिया भरि छाछ पै नाच नचावैं॥

धुरि भरे अति सोहत स्याम जू, तैसी बनी सिर सुंदर चोटी।
खेलत खात फिरैं अँगना, पग पैंजनी बाजति, पीरी कछोटी॥
वा छबि को रसखान बिलोकत, वारत काम कला निधि कोटी।
काग के भाग बड़े सजनी, हरि हाथ सों लै गयो माखन रोटी॥

कानन दै अँगुरी रहिहौं, जबही मुरली धुनि मंद बजैहै।
माहिनि तानन सों रसखान, अटा चड़ि गोधन गैहै पै गैहै॥
टेरी कहाँ सिगरे ब्रजलोगनि, काल्हि कोई कितनो समझैहै।
माई री वा मुख की मुसकान, सम्हारि न जैहै, न जैहै, न जैहै॥

मोरपखा मुरली बनमाल, लख्यौ हिय मै हियरा उमह्यो री।
ता दिन तें इन बैरिन कों, कहि कौन न बोलकुबोल सह्यो री॥
अब तौ रसखान सनेह लग्यौ, कौउ एक कह्यो कोउ लाख कह्यो री।
और सो रंग रह्यो न रह्यो, इक रंग रंगीले सो रंग रह्यो री।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बहुत खूब मित्र सुनील जी आप तो  प्रभु के सच्चे मित्र है....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

श्री कृष्ण की जय...................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

श्री कृष्ण की जय...................

----------


## meera2100

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम .........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम .........


मीरा जी आपको साधुवाद.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम .........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम .........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम .........*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ......

----------


## Krish13

शानदार चित्र है भाई भगवान श्री कृष्ण की रास लीला दिखाने के लिये शुक्रिया
++रेपो तो बनता है पर दे नही सकता उधार रहा

जय श्री कृष्णा

----------


## jhatka

बहुत अच्छे दोस्त ...लगे रहो

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> शानदार चित्र है भाई भगवान श्री कृष्ण की रास लीला दिखाने के लिये शुक्रिया
> ++रेपो तो बनता है पर दे नही सकता उधार रहा
> 
> जय श्री कृष्णा


धन्यवाद भाई....




> बहुत अच्छे दोस्त ...लगे रहो


धन्यवाद दोस्त....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम .........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम .........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम .........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम .........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम .........*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ..

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम .. .............

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ......*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ......*

----------


## Sheena

*कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ......*

----------


## Sheena

*कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम*

----------


## Sheena

*कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री कृष्ण, सुप्रभात शीना जी, भगवान की झांकियां बहुत ही सुदर है..उत्तम है..

----------


## Radhey.shah0

जय श्री कृष्ण

----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री कृष्ण, राधे जी सुप्रभात, आप के नाम से ही जाहिर है की आप श्री कृष्ण भक्त है...जरा और कृष्ण लीला दिखाए....मित्र...चित्   शानदार है....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ......

----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Chandrshekhar

> 


 बेहतरीन चित्र है श्री कृष्ण की लिला के हर तरफ श्री कृष्ण ,बस कृष्ण.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम .....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम .....

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

क्रिष्णँ वन्दे जगद गुरुँ

सूत्रधार मित्र हम सबके क्रिष्न को आपने बहुत सँवार कर रखा है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> क्रिष्णँ वन्दे जगद गुरुँ
> 
> सूत्रधार मित्र हम सबके क्रिष्न को आपने बहुत सँवार कर रखा है


जी .मित्र ..आपसे सुनके काफी अच्छा लगा.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम .....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मधुबनी पेंटिंग्स मैं राश............

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम .....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम .....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम .....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## sushil_nkt

लगता हे आप के दर्शन भी दुर्लब हे और आप से बात कर ना भी क्यों की आप तो वो जी

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> लगता हे आप के दर्शन भी दुर्लब हे और आप से बात कर ना भी क्यों की आप तो वो जी


वंदना जी चित्रों का आनंद ले, प्रभु का दर्शन करे मित्र......

----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## Chandrshekhar

> 


कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम ....पलक जी को जी श्री कृष्ण.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Ranveer

*प्रिय मित्र 
प्रयास तो आपका वाकई में बहुत अच्छा है |
लगे रहिये ...
*

----------


## Farhan

दोस्तो मथुरा मे निधिवन है मान्यता हैँ कि गोपिया वहाँ आज भी श्री कृष्ण की राह तकती है और श्रृंगार करती है रात मे वहाँ पूरा सोलह श्रृगांर का सामान रखा जाता है और सुबह वह इस अवस्था मे मिलता है जैसे किसी ने इसे इस्तेमाल किया है  (मैने इस विषय मे केवल सुना है)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *प्रिय मित्र 
> प्रयास तो आपका वाकई में बहुत अच्छा है |
> लगे रहिये ...
> *


धन्यवाद मित्र रणवीर जी.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> दोस्तो मथुरा मे निधिवन है मान्यता हैँ कि गोपिया वहाँ आज भी श्री कृष्ण की राह तकती है और श्रृंगार करती है रात मे वहाँ पूरा सोलह श्रृगांर का सामान रखा जाता है और सुबह वह इस अवस्था मे मिलता है जैसे किसी ने इसे इस्तेमाल किया है  (मैने इस विषय मे केवल सुना है)


नमस्कार मित्र, मेने भी ऐसा ही कुछ सूना है, एक खबरिया चेनल पे भी अभी हाल मैं देखा है....

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

मित्र चित्र वाकई अच्छे है अच्छी कोशिश है इसको आगे ज़रूर बढाना यही पर मत रूक जाना

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र चित्र वाकई अच्छे है अच्छी कोशिश है इसको आगे ज़रूर बढाना यही पर मत रूक जाना


धन्यवाद मित्र लभग रोज अपडेट मिलते रहेगे इस सूत्र पे आपको...आपका हमेसा स्वागत है मित्र...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## pinki009

> कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम


चित्रा आकर्षक हे ,प्रस्तुति में सुधार की जरुरत महशुस करती हूँ

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम*

----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Radhey.shah0



----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र राधे जी...आपको राधे ..राधे जी......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## Chandrshekhar

> 


 पलक जी लड्डू गोपाल की प्रतिमा बहुत ही सुंदर है....

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र चाँद...आपके सूत्र ने वाकई श्री कृष्ण लीला को जीवित कर दिया है....जय श्री राधे....
*

----------


## man-vakil

*बनवारी, मधु-माखन रसिया, मुरली मनोहर घनश्याम,
चितचोर सांवरों, रास-रचैया, ब्रिजबासी मोर-मुकुट श्याम,
देवकीनंदन कन्सहन्तक, शिशुपाल-वधनम, मोरे श्याम,
राधा-रमण, जसोदा-सुत, गोपिका बल्लभ, ऐसो हरि-नाम....
===मन-वकील

*

----------


## callboyingujrat

achhe picture hai shri krishna ke

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *बनवारी, मधु-माखन रसिया, मुरली मनोहर घनश्याम,
> चितचोर सांवरों, रास-रचैया, ब्रिजबासी मोर-मुकुट श्याम,
> देवकीनंदन कन्सहन्तक, शिशुपाल-वधनम, मोरे श्याम,
> राधा-रमण, जसोदा-सुत, गोपिका बल्लभ, ऐसो हरि-नाम....
> ===मन-वकील
> 
> 
> *


*वाह वाह वकील साहब आपने आके यहा का माहोल कृष्ण मय बना दिया..धन्यवाद मित्र...
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बनवारी, मधु-माखन रसिया, मुरली मनोहर घनश्याम,चितचोर सांवरों, रास-रचैया, ब्रिजबासी मोर-मुकुट श्याम,देवकीनंदन कन्सहन्तक, शिशुपाल-वधनम, मोरे श्याम,
राधा-रमण, जसोदा-सुत, गोपिका बल्लभ, ऐसो हरि-नाम....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

होली खेले रघुवीरा अवध मैं..होली खेले रघुवीरा.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

होली खेले रघुवीरा अवध मैं..होली खेले रघुवीरा.....

----------


## ENIGMA-

kuch chitr to sahi mein durlabh hain.
bahut badhiya sutr hai

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> kuch chitr to sahi mein durlabh hain.
> bahut badhiya sutr hai


धन्यवाद मित्र....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Dark Rider

"उत्कर्ष अतिव उत्कर्ष "

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> "उत्कर्ष अतिव उत्कर्ष "


धन्यवाद भाई, लगता है मेरी मेहनत सफल हो गयी...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## sushilnkt

*सब के सब दुर्लब ही हे या कोई उपलब्द ही हे*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *सब के सब दुर्लब ही हे या कोई उपलब्द ही हे*


भाई नमस्कार, बस पारखी नजरो की जरूरत है....

----------


## sushilnkt

> भाई नमस्कार, बस पारखी नजरो की जरूरत है....


वो तो आप के पास हे ही

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> वो तो आप के पास हे ही


धन्यवाद जी....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

खाटू वाले श्री श्याम बाबा की जय...हारे का सहारा की जय.....................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम*

----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## Chandrshekhar

plk जी को बहुत धन्यवाद....

----------


## amol05

*बहुत ही सुंदर प्रस्तुति है मित्र हो सके तो कुछ GIF इमेजे  डालो*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *बहुत ही सुंदर प्रस्तुति है मित्र हो सके तो कुछ GIF इमेजे  डालो*


धन्यवाद मित्र...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम*

----------


## honymoon

मित्र हो सके तो कुछ GIF इमेजे डालो

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र हो सके तो कुछ GIF इमेजे डालो


 कोशिस करता हूँ मित्र.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## SUNIL1107

* 
धन्यबाद चाँद जी बहुत ही मनोरम चित्र प्रेषित कर रहे हो, जी चाहता है बस देखते ही  रहें  !  *

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> * 
> धन्यबाद चाँद जी बहुत ही मनोरम चित्र प्रेषित कर रहे हो, जी चाहता है बस देखते ही  रहें  !  *


धन्यवाद भाई ...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

दुर्लभ चित्र श्री कृष्ण की लीला और रास लीला के

----------


## Chandrshekhar

दुर्लभ चित्र श्री कृष्ण की लीला और रास लीला के

----------


## SUNIL1107

* 
अति उत्तम एवं दुर्लभ चित्र हैं मित्र 

 !*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> * 
> अति उत्तम एवं दुर्लभ चित्र हैं मित्र 
> 
>  !*


धन्यवाद भाई सा ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

दुर्लभ चित्र श्री कृष्ण की लीला और रास लीला के

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## SUNIL1107

* 
जैसा सौदा हो वैसा ही दाम चुकाओ। क्षणभंगुर सांसारिक व्यवहार में क्षणभंगुर तन और धनको लगाओ। मन तो सदा साथ रहने वाली स्थायी वस्तु है परलोक में भी साथ ही रहेगा। इसलिए इसके साथ स्थायी वस्तु का सम्बन्ध जोड़ो।यदि मन को धन से सन्तोष हो जाय या पुत्र अथवा स्त्री से सन्तोष हो जाय तो वह फिर दूसरी जगह क्यों जायगा ? किन्तु मन कभी भी एक पदार्थ में नहीं टिकता। इससे स्पष्ट है कि मन को कोई भी सांसारिक पदार्थ अच्छे नहीं लगते। किसी पदार्थ को मन अच्छा मानकर उसके निकट जाता है परन्तु थोड़ी देर में हट जाता है। संसार में मन को कोई भी नहीं चाहता और मन भी किसी संसारी वस्तु से सन्तुष्ट नहीं होता। न मन संसार के योग्य है न संसार ही मन के योग्य है।मन जब परमात्मा को पा जाता है तो वही स्थिर हो जाता है फिर कहीं किसी दूसरी वस्तु की इच्छा नहीं करता। इसी से मालूम होता है कि मन के योग्य परमात्मा ही है, और कुछ नही....श्री राधेश्याम...हरि हरः*

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:.................:bell:....................:  bell:

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:............................................  ..................:bell:

----------


## SUNIL1107

:music:......................................:musi  c:

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:.......................:bell:...............  ............:bell:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सुनील जी को सहयोग के लिये साधुवाद ....

----------


## SUNIL1107

भैया चाँद जी अभी se हिमालय पर क्यूँ चले गए ! ये भी कोई उम्र  hai  हिमालय पर jane की !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> भैया चाँद जी अभी se हिमालय पर क्यूँ चले गए ! ये भी कोई उम्र  hai  हिमालय पर jane की !


जी भाई कुछ मजबूरी हो गयी है, इसलिये हिमालय पे चला गया हूँ, नाम भी चेंज कर रहा हूँ ॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:...........................................:  bell:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> :bell:...........................................:  bell:


मनभावन चित्र है जय श्री कृष्ण ॥

----------


## arjun32

> * 
> जैसा सौदा हो वैसा ही दाम चुकाओ। क्षणभंगुर सांसारिक व्यवहार में क्षणभंगुर तन और धनको लगाओ। मन तो सदा साथ रहने वाली स्थायी वस्तु है परलोक में भी साथ ही रहेगा। इसलिए इसके साथ स्थायी वस्तु का सम्बन्ध जोड़ो।यदि मन को धन से सन्तोष हो जाय या पुत्र अथवा स्त्री से सन्तोष हो जाय तो वह फिर दूसरी जगह क्यों जायगा ? किन्तु मन कभी भी एक पदार्थ में नहीं टिकता। इससे स्पष्ट है कि मन को कोई भी सांसारिक पदार्थ अच्छे नहीं लगते। किसी पदार्थ को मन अच्छा मानकर उसके निकट जाता है परन्तु थोड़ी देर में हट जाता है। संसार में मन को कोई भी नहीं चाहता और मन भी किसी संसारी वस्तु से सन्तुष्ट नहीं होता। न मन संसार के योग्य है न संसार ही मन के योग्य है।मन जब परमात्मा को पा जाता है तो वही स्थिर हो जाता है फिर कहीं किसी दूसरी वस्तु की इच्छा नहीं करता। इसी से मालूम होता है कि मन के योग्य परमात्मा ही है, और कुछ नही....श्री राधेश्याम...हरि हरः*


*बहुत  सुंदर...  जय श्रीकृष्ण .........*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## r prasad

जय श्री कृष्ण ....... अति सुन्दर 
राधे राधे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जय श्री कृष्ण ....... अति सुन्दर 
> राधे राधे


जय श्री कृष्ण...धन्यवाद जी ॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell: इन विज्ञापनों  के कारण साईट खोलना भी दुष्कर हो रहा है ! :bell::bell:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> :bell: इन विज्ञापनों  के कारण साईट खोलना भी दुष्कर हो रहा है ! :bell::bell:


तो विज्ञापन को ब्लॉक कर दे मनोज जी ने तकनीकी विभाग मैं सूत्र बना के विज्ञापन को ब्लॉक  करने का उपाय बता दिया है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Kamal Ji

krishna ji.jpg (34.7 KB)

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:............................................  .:bell:

----------


## Kamal Ji

q1.jpg (38.5 KB)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> krishna ji.jpg (34.7 KB)





> :bell:............................................  .:bell:





> q1.jpg (38.5 KB)


बहुत ही मनमोहक चित्र है, जय श्री कृष्ण, अनु जी ओर सुनील जी का आभार ॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

q10.jpg (30.9 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

q11.jpg (28.4 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

q13.jpg (34.6 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

q14.jpg (40.7 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

q15.jpg (49.9 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

q16.jpg (20.4 KB)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> q15.jpg (49.9 KB)





> q16.jpg (20.4 KB)


बिलकुल अनदेखे चित्र, लाजवाब, जय श्री कृष्ण ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> q14.jpg (40.7 KB)


इस सुंदर चित्र के लिये रेपों बंता है, दे रहा हूँ डाटिएगा नही जी ....

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:............................................  ..:bell:

----------


## Kamal Ji

> :


सुनील जी आपके द्वारा लगाई गये सभी दृश्य बेमिसाल हैं...अनु.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> इस सुंदर चित्र के लिये रेपों बंता है, दे रहा हूँ डाटिएगा नही जी ....


कियों मेरी छवि एक डांटने वाली की बना रहे हो.................
स्वागत है आपका और (+) का भी.

----------


## Kamal Ji

q17.jpg (25.0 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

q18.jpg (29.6 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

q19.jpg (32.7 KB)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> q17.jpg (25.0 KB)





> q18.jpg (29.6 KB)





> q19.jpg (32.7 KB)


बहुत ही जब्रजस्त शानदार दुर्लभ चित्र है अनु जी, आपने सूत्र मैं चार चाँद लगा दिये, शब्द विहीन हो गया मैं ॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

q20.jpg (26.8 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

q21.jpg (31.2 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

q22.jpg (38.4 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

q23.jpg (44.5 KB)

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:.....................................:bell:

----------


## Kamal Ji

q24.jpg (49.3 KB)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> :bell:.....................................:bell:


लगता है जेसे बिलकुल ओरिजनल राधा कृष्ण के चित्र खींचे गए है, धन्यवाद जी ....

----------


## SUNIL1107

> सुनील जी आपके द्वारा लगाई गये सभी दृश्य बेमिसाल हैं...अनु.


धन्यबाद anu ji

----------


## SUNIL1107

> लगता है जेसे बिलकुल ओरिजनल राधा कृष्ण के चित्र खींचे गए है, धन्यवाद जी ....


]धन्यबाद chand ji

----------


## Kamal Ji

q23.jpg (44.5 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

q24.jpg (49.3 KB))

----------


## Kamal Ji

q25.jpg (70.9 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

q26.jpg (57.1 KB)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बहुत ही बेहतरीन चित्र है ......

----------


## Kamal Ji

z1.jpg (87.3 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

z2.jpg (94.7 KB)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आपको कोटी कोटी धन्यवाद अनु जी, आपने श्रीकृष्ण के अनोखे रूप दिखाये ॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:...........................................:  bell:

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:........................................:bel  l:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सुनील भाई इतने अच्छे चित्रो के लिये शब्द नहीं है मेरे पास, आपको रेपों से सलाम .....

----------


## SUNIL1107

> सुनील भाई इतने अच्छे चित्रो के लिये शब्द नहीं है मेरे पास, आपको रेपों से सलाम .....


:right:धन्यवाद चाँद जी :left:

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:............................................  .......:bell:

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:............................................  ...:bell::bell:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सुनील भाई का धन्यवाद .....

----------


## SUNIL1107

बधाई हो चंद्रशेखर जी नाम परिवर्तन की

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:............................................  ....:bell::bell:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बधाई हो चंद्रशेखर जी नाम परिवर्तन की


धन्यवाद सुनील भाई ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जय श्री कृष्ण

----------


## Chandrshekhar

राधाजी श्रीकृष्ण की अन्तरंग शक्ति हैं। श्रीकृष्ण फूल हैं तो राधाजी सुगंध हैं, श्रीकृष्ण मधु हैं तो राधाजी मिठास, श्रीकृष्ण मुख हैं तो राधाजी कांतिऔर सौन्दर्य। राधाजी श्रीकृष्ण का अभिन्न स्वरुप हैं। वह श्रीकृष्ण की आहलादिनी शक्ति हैं। श्रीकृष्ण का आनंदस्वरूप ही राधाजी के रूप में व्यक्त है। राधा ही कृष्ण हैं और कृष्ण ही राधा हैं। भक्ति का आनंद प्राप्त करने के लिए श्रीकृष्ण राधा बने हैं और रूप सौन्दर्य का आनंद प्राप्त करने के लिए राधा कृष्ण बनी हैं।
राधाजी सृष्टीमयी, विश्वस्वरूपा, रासेश्वरी, परमेश्वरी और वृन्दावनेश्वरी हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## anoopverma

> सभी असमंजस मे उस वृक्ष के समीप आये तब कन्हैया बोले हे महान बर्बरीक तुमने सम्पूर्ण युद्ध निरपेक्ष भाव से देखा है तुम ही निर्णय करो की किसने कितनों को मारा है ! तब बर्बरीक बोले की हे प्रभु मैंने तो सिर्फ और सिर्फ आपको ही सबका विनाश करते हुए देखा है ! और रहा सवाल प्रपिता युधिस्ठिर का तो हे पितामह आप तो गुरुवर द्रोणाचार्य के हाथों तभी मारे जाते यदि झूठ बोलकर  (अश्वतथामा मारा गया ) अपनी प्राण रक्षा न की होती ! और हे पितामह अर्जुन आपकी म्रत्यु निश्चित थी जब आप सूर्यास्त तक जयद्रथ का वध नहीं कर सके थे तब इन्हीं श्री कृष्ण की कृपा से सूर्यास्त के उपरांत भी सूर्यदेव  को पुनः उदित होना पड़ा ! ओर हे पितामह भीम आप भी दुर्योधन से गदा युद्ध मे कभी नहीं जीत पाते यदि श्यामसुन्दर आपको उसके वध का मर्म न बताते ! ओर पितामह नकुल और सहदेव आप तो रहने ही दो आपकी तो इस युद्ध मे कहीं कुछ विसात ही नहीं थी ! इतना सुनकर सभी पांडवों का अभिमान चूर चूर हो गया और तब उन्हें अपने जीते हुए राज्य से भी विरक्ति हो गई और तत्पश्चात कुछ समय उपरांत परीक्षित को राज्य  सोंपकर हिमालय गमन किया ! और मोक्ष को प्राप्त हुए ! तब से लेकर आज तक उन्हीं महान बर्बरीक को हम सभी श्याम जी, श्याम बाबा, के नामों से पूजते चले आ रहे हैं ! और तभी से प्रचलित है "" हारे का सहारा बाबा श्याम हमारा ""


आपने बहुत हीं अच्छी बात बताई।:salut:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आपने बहुत हीं अच्छी बात बताई।:salut:


सूत्र मैं आने पे धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Teach Guru

जय श्री कृष्ण.................

----------


## Teach Guru

“यदा यदा ही धर्मस्य को चरितार्थ करते हुए दिव्य शक्तियों के भण्डार योगिराज कृष्ण धरा पर अवतरित हों|
यूँ तो कृष्ण अपने सभी रूपों में दिव्य सन्देश जगत को देते हैं| भगवान् कृष्ण का सम्बन्ध ज्ञान ,भक्ति ,कर्म योग ,सांख्य योग, 
राजनीति,सामाजिक समरसता न्याय ,कूटनीति सभी रूपों से है| पुत्र, ,बन्धु,मित्र, पति,शिष्य,सारथी ,सहयोगी …………. आदि विविध 
रूपों में एक नयी छटा के साथ उनके दर्शन होते हैं| भक्ति एक ऐसा भाव है जिसके चमत्कार से भगवान् भक्तों के वश में रहते हैं,ऐसे
 असंख्य उदाहरणों भरपूर कृष्ण चरित्र अनुपम,विलक्षण है और समाज को सन्देश देता है|

बाल लीलाएं करते हुए जहाँ कृष्ण गोकुल में केवल नन्द यशोदा के नहीं सभी की आँखों का तारा है, गायों के रखवाले हैं,,ग्वालों,गोपिय  ं के 
सखा हैं,गुरुकुल में आदर्श शिष्य हैं,सहपाठियों के परमप्रिय हैं| राजा बन जाने पर भी अपने बाल सखा सुदामा के चरण पखारते हैं,अर्जुन के 
सारथी बनते हैं| धर्म के युद्ध में ,आवश्यकता होने पर कूटनीति का आश्रय भी लेते हैं| धर्म के युद्ध में ,अधर्मियों का विनाश करने हेतु साम, 
भेद ,दंड सभी नीतियों को अपनाते हैं,शरणागतवत्सल हैं द्रौपदी के चीरहरण के समय वही उसकी रक्षा करते हैं| संबंधी होने का दायित्व निर्वाह
 करते हुए अधर्मी दुर्योधन की भी सहायता करते हैं, जब वह याचना करता है| महात्मा विदुर का आथित्य स्वीकार करते हैं तथा साग खा 
आनंदित होते हैं| उनको देवकी वासुदेव पर कंस द्वारा अत्याचारों के लिए दण्डित कर अपनी जन्मदात्री व पिता के अश्रुओं व कष्टों का बदला 
लेना है तो नंदराय व यशोदा मैय्या के लिए कुछ भी कर सकते हैं..

ऐसे सर्वगुण सम्पन्न लीला पुरुषोत्तम कृष्ण भक्तों के वश में कैसे होते हैं ,इसी भाव पर एक छोटा सा पुराना भजन जो मुझको बहुत पसंद है, 
आपके समक्ष प्रस्तुत है.....

अच्युतम केशवं कृष्ण दामोदरं रामा नारायणं जानकी वल्लभम
कौन कहते हैं भगवान् आते नहीं तुम मीरा के जैसे बुलाते नहीं 

अच्युतम केशवं कृष्ण दामोदरं रामा नारायणं जानकी वल्लभं
कौन कहते हैं भगवान् खाते नहीं,बेर शबरी के जैसे खिलाते नहीं

अच्युतम केशवं कृष्ण दामोदरं रामा नारायणं जानकी वल्लभम
कौन कहते हैं भगवान् सोते नहीं माँ यशोदा के जैसे सुलाते नहीं

अच्युतम केशवं कृष्ण दामोदरं रामा नारायणं जानकी वल्लभम

कौन कहते हैं भगवान् नाचते नहीं गोपियों के जैसे नचाते नहीं 

अच्युतम केशवं कृष्ण दामोदरं रामा नारायणं जानकी वल्लभम

–———————————————  ——————————————-                         

इस भजन के पश्चात एक छोटा सा उद्धरण कृष्ण जी से` सबंधित जो मुझको बहुत प्रेरणादायी लगता है ,आपके समक्ष
एक बार अर्जुन ने कृष्ण से अपने बड़े भाई धर्मराज युधिष्ठिर को कर्ण से बड़ा दानवीर बताते हुए कुछ अभिमान पूर्वक कहा 
कि युधिष्ठिर से बड़ा दानवीर कर्ण नहीं है, कृष्ण ने कहा चलो देखते हैं और उनको लेकर ब्राह्मण के वेश में महाराज युधिष्ठिर 
के दरबार में पहुंचे तथा क्षुधातुर होने की बात कही भोजन की शर्त थी कि चन्दन की लकड़ियों पर द्विज देवता अपना भोजन 
स्वयं बनायेंगें| युधिष्ठिर ने उनको पूर्ण सम्मान देते हुए सेवकों से चन्दन की सूखी लकड़ियों की व्यवस्था करने का आदेश दिया| 
सेवक आदेश का पालन नहीं कर पाय क्योंकि निरंतर होती वर्षा के कारण सूखा ईंधन नहीं मिल पाया| धर्मराज को बहुत निराशा 
हुई| ब्राह्मण देवताओं ने धर्मराज को धैर्य बंधाया और कहा ,कोई बात नहीं भोजन कल कर लेंगें| इसके पश्चात अर्जुन को लेकर 
उसी वेश में कृष्ण अंगराज कर्ण के पास पहुंचें और वही मांग प्रस्तुत की..कर्ण ने एक पल भी व्यर्थ गंवाए बिना अपना धनुष
उठाकर महल के चन्दन द्वार पर चलाया,द्वार टूट गया और अविलम्ब सूखी लकड़ियों की व्यवस्था कर दी.ब्राह्मणों ने भोजन ग्रहण 
किया और आशीर्वाद देते हुए वापस आये.अर्जुन को उसकी गर्वोक्ति का उत्तर कृष्ण ने प्रत्यक्षम किम प्रमाणं से ही दिया..

----------


## SUNIL1107

दो जिस्म एक जान

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> “यदा यदा ही धर्मस्य को चरितार्थ करते हुए दिव्य शक्तियों के भण्डार योगिराज कृष्ण धरा पर अवतरित हों|
> यूँ तो कृष्ण अपने सभी रूपों में दिव्य सन्देश जगत को देते हैं| भगवान् कृष्ण का सम्बन्ध ज्ञान ,भक्ति ,कर्म योग ,सांख्य योग, 
> राजनीति,सामाजिक समरसता न्याय ,कूटनीति सभी रूपों से है| पुत्र, ,बन्धु,मित्र, पति,शिष्य,सारथी ,सहयोगी …………. आदि विविध 
> रूपों में एक नयी छटा के साथ उनके दर्शन होते हैं| भक्ति एक ऐसा भाव है जिसके चमत्कार से भगवान् भक्तों के वश में रहते हैं,ऐसे
>  असंख्य उदाहरणों भरपूर कृष्ण चरित्र अनुपम,विलक्षण है और समाज को सन्देश देता है|
> 
> बाल लीलाएं करते हुए जहाँ कृष्ण गोकुल में केवल नन्द यशोदा के नहीं सभी की आँखों का तारा है, गायों के रखवाले हैं,,ग्वालों,गोपिय  ं के 
> सखा हैं,गुरुकुल में आदर्श शिष्य हैं,सहपाठियों के परमप्रिय हैं| राजा बन जाने पर भी अपने बाल सखा सुदामा के चरण पखारते हैं,अर्जुन के 
> सारथी बनते हैं| धर्म के युद्ध में ,आवश्यकता होने पर कूटनीति का आश्रय भी लेते हैं| धर्म के युद्ध में ,अधर्मियों का विनाश करने हेतु साम, 
> ...





> दो जिस्म एक जान



sdn जी ओर सुनील जी का आभार ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## shikha_rawat

very nice collections....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> very nice collections....


धन्यवाद .............

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:................................:bell:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> :bell:................................:bell:


धन्यवाद सुनील जी .....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कृष्णं वन्दे जगद-गुरुम, साक्षात् परम ब्रहम

----------


## Rajeev

बहुत दुर्लभ और अच्छे चित्र है चाँद भाई

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बहुत दुर्लभ और अच्छे चित्र है चाँद भाई


धन्यवाद जी ........

----------


## Akash78

राधा-रानी

----------


## Akash78

राधा रानी..................................................  .............

----------


## Akash78

राधा रानी......................................  ............ .............

----------


## T J Cooper

एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिएआपका ह्रदय से आभार . कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आकाश जी ओर टीजे कोपर जी का धन्यवाद

----------


## Shri Vijay

आदरणीय मित्र श्री चन्द्रशेखर जी आप के एक से बढकर एक उत्क्रष्ट सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ l

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:............................................  ...................................:bell:

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:............................................  ............................................:bell:  :bell:

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:............................................  ....................................:bell::bell:

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell::bell:......................................  ..................................................  .........:bell:

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:......................................:bell:  ...........................................:bell:

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:............................................  .:bell:...........................................  ............:bell:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सहयोग के liye सुनील भाई को धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## sultania

कृष्ण जन्माष्टमी के अवसर पर
1--श्री कृष्ण को एक साधारण स्वच्छ वस्त्र लपेटे
2--मखाने व किशमिश की माला बनाकर गले में पहनाइये
3--श्रीकृष्ण को स्नान पात्र ( थाली / परात) में आमन्त्रित करिये 
अर्थात बैठाइये
4-- पुष्प व अगरबत्ती से आरती करिये
5 --माला उतार दीजिए
6-- सुगन्धित तेल से श्रीकृष्ण की मालिश करिये
7-- श्रीकृष्ण पर चंदन, हल्दी का लेप करिये
8-- पन्चामृत से स्नान 
शंख दूध (गाय का) भरें और श्री कृष्ण का अभिषेक करें 
फिर, दही भरें और श्री कृष्ण का अभिषेक करें 
फिर, घी भरे और श्री कृष्ण का अभिषेक करें 
फिर शहद भरें और श्री कृष्ण का अभिषेक करें 
फिर, गुड के घोल को भरें और श्री कृष्ण का अभिषेक करें
इसके बाद सादे जल से अभिषेक करें 
(यदि पवित्र नदियों का जल जैसे - गंगा, यमुना, नर्मदा आदि मिल जाये तो उससे भी करें)
अनार के रस को शंख में भर कर श्री कृष्ण का अभिषेक करें 
मौसमी के रस को शंख में भरकर श्रीकृष्ण का अभिषेक करें 
संतरे के रस को शंख में भरकर श्री कृष्ण का अभिषेक करें
( और भी जिन फलो का रस मिल 
सके उससे अभिषेक करें)
तत्पश्चात सादे जल से अभिषेक कर के
साफ सूखे तौलिए से पोछिये
दूसरे थाली में श्री कृष्ण को बैठाइये
फिर गुलाब की पंखुड़ियों से अभिषेक करिये 
गेन्दे की पंखुड़ियों से अभिषेक करिये
कमल की पंखुड़ियों से अभिषेक करिये
( और भी जो फूलों की पंखुड़ियाँ मिल सके तो उनसे भी कर सकते हैं)
9-- उन्हें वस्त्र पहनाइये 
10-- उपवीत पहनाइये 
11- तिलक 
12--आभूषण 
13-- फूलों की माला 
14--इत्र 
15- सुगन्धित पुष्प दोनों चरणों में अर्पण करें 
16--तुलसी पत्र दोनों चरणों में अर्पण करें 
17--धूप 
18 -- दीप 
19-- भोग निवेदन करिये 
मौसम के फल 
घर की बनी मिठाई 
पूडी सब्जी 
शेक जैसे - milk shake, banana shake etc 
खीर , हलवे etc 
कुछ लोग 56 भोग भी offer करते हैं। 
As u wish
20 -- महाआरती करिये।
21- प्रसाद का वितरण करिये।
कृपया अभिषेक करते समय महामंत्र का कीर्तन करते रहिए
हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण 
कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे 
हरे राम हरे राम 
राम राम हरे हरे

----------

